# Martin Wheeler Systema



## MWheeler

Created some new clips of Systema training along with some of my older training. Have more in the pipeline. Thought it must be interesting to some here.











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Vh-sYWnZKo&feature=related

Best Regards,

Martin Wheeler
Wheelersystema.com


----------



## Guardian

Thank you for showing those.  I enjoyed the flowing movements of going through the multiple attackers.


----------



## Gordon Nore

Good stuff, Martin. I don't know anything about Kenpo, but I liked the look and feel of the nage waza. I know even less about System, although I've taken a few classes.

I come from a hybrid of Shotokan and Hapkido, so I'm curious how you describe the cross-over between your two main arts. Does one inform the other?


----------



## MWheeler

Thanks for the comments. It was not a difficult transition to make for me, but I did have to start from scratch and forget everything I had done previously to learn Systema.


----------



## Mider1985

Nice VERYYYYYYYYY NICE and im not easily impressed.


----------



## southcraig

MWheeler said:


> Thanks for the comments. It was not a difficult transition to make for me, but I did have to start from scratch and forget everything I had done previously to learn Systema.


 
That's make a lot of sense. It is like learning a new language, you have to unlearn your native language because the new language that you plan to learn have a different set of rules.


----------



## Andystar

Hi there Martin,

I hope you are well.

I actually bought your dvd the other day , so it's hopefully winging its way to me as we speak.

Can I ask when you'll have more info on your London & Paris seminars??

Regards

Andy


----------



## Systema in France

Andystar said:


> Can I ask when you'll have more info on your London & Paris seminars??



if you haven't yet the informations (for London it's a bit late), for the seminar in Paris there is all information on thi page:

Seminar Martin Wheeler Paris 2010

Regards,

Sinicha


----------

